# Cap Badge while on training



## spud (13 Jan 2007)

Quick question:

I'm a recruit school bypass, 8 years previous service, awaiting training right now in a log trade: previously, I was TQ3 qualified in a log trade, then later TQ5 qualified in a naval trade. 

Upon initial issue of my gear the other day I was given the cornflake. I understood that I was entitled to wear the cap badge of my choosing (either naval ops or log, being at least 3's qualified in both) while awaiting my trades course. 

Any direction on an applicable reg would be great. 

thanks

upon reflection, anyone who knows could pm me. probably be easier.


----------



## Badanai (13 Jan 2007)

How long have you been out for? I think if its over 1 year then I believe it is a corn flake.. Don't quote me on this I could be wrong


----------



## Spring_bok (13 Jan 2007)

I am sure you will recieve direction when you get to Borden.  I wouldn't get rid of the cornflake just yet though.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

If you bypassed recruit school, and are going into a trade which wears the same Log Cap Badge (which is the case as I read it in your post) then you are entitled to wear you earned cap badge.

The staff at Clothing Stores would not have been privy to your previous service and QL3 qualification, thus you would have been issued the same items as anyone else just proceeding on basic trades qual.

Talk to your course staff upon beginning your course, they will arrange to get you your proper cap badge.


----------



## spud (13 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> If you bypassed recruit school, and are going into a trade which wears the same Log Cap Badge (which is the case as I read it in your post) then you are entitled to wear you earned cap badge.



Yes Vern, same cap badge, only difference is the log cap badge was metal when I picked it up back in the day. No slight against those who are waiting to earn a badge, but I thought I earned the right to wear something other then a recruit badge after serving 8 years already. Getting back in after one year or 15 years shouldnt make a difference. 

Thanks for the info.

spud


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2007)

spud said:
			
		

> Yes Vern, same cap badge, only difference is the log cap badge was metal when I picked it up back in the day. No slight against those who are waiting to earn a badge, but I thought I earned the right to wear something other then a recruit badge after serving 8 years already. Getting back in after one year or 15 years shouldnt make a difference.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> spud



In the end...is it going to ruin your life if you have to wear the cornflake for a few weeks  :


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2007)

Interesting thread, as this topic just came up on my course.  Some of the students were at airbases for OJT after their BMQ and they were told to replace the cornflake with the Air badge (sorry, don't recall offhand the proper name of the one I have, I'm sure Cdnaviator will smack me soon enough).  Got to course and they were all told to put the cornflake back up, as they weren't trade qualified yet.

I am one of 2 transfers on the course and we were told to keep the Air ops badge.  I can understand us not having the cornflake, but we are also not trade qualified.  Would look kind of funny if I put my hard sea capbadge on my wedge, but what else could/should we do?


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

Now...an anchor on a wedge would go over REEAALLYY well with the base chief. Talk about your landlocked sailor. 
 (Sorry mich, just had to throw that one down.) 
As for the cornflake while on OJT, one word...FOD.  Clothe badges only on the airfield.  When I OT'd two years ago, I wore my Log badge to CFCSE then got told to change to Jimmy.  Everyone had their trade badge on even though the new guys just came off recruit training.  Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Trinity (13 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> As for the cornflake while on OJT, one word...FOD.  Clothe badges only on the airfield.  When I OT'd two years ago, I wore my Log badge to CFCSE then got told to change to Jimmy.  Everyone had their trade badge on even though the new guys just came off recruit training.  Different strokes for different folks I guess.



Funny   I don't recall an airfield at NAV CANADA in Cornwall

I'm sure the cornflake is just fine for her course.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

Trin, I think airmich gets to wear her Air Ops badge but the newbies get thier cornflake.  She said that while on OJT the newbies had to wear a clothe badge, hence, FOD.  Nothing said about Cornwall.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## kratz (13 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Now...an anchor on a wedge would go over REEAALLYY well with the base chief. Talk about your landlocked sailor.
> (Sorry mich, just had to throw that one down.)



 : I'm trying to see an anchor on a wedge? The image just does not seem to work for me.  ;D


----------



## Trinity (13 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Trin, I think airmich gets to wear her Air Ops badge but the newbies get thier cornflake.  She said that while on OJT the newbies had to wear a clothe badge, hence, FOD.  Nothing said about Cornwall.
> Cheers, BYTD



And I didn't state for MICH....  I said for HER course.

Yes.. and no one but ME said anything about cornwall.

Cornflake capbadges aren't FOD at NAV CANADA where she's taking her course.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2007)

People.......focus....... :threat:


----------



## caceres (13 Jan 2007)

How do you put the capbadge on the actual beret?

I see, a stitched part showing where it should be.


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2007)

kratz said:
			
		

> : I'm trying to see an anchor on a wedge? The image just does not seem to work for me.  ;D



That's okay, the other transfer was PPCLI.  How does that image work for you?   ;D


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

caceres said:
			
		

> How do you put the capbadge on the actual beret?
> 
> I see, a stitched part showing where it should be.


Take it to clothing stores and have it sewn on , end of problem.


And mich, have the Pat put an Air Ops badge on his / her green beret.  
I take it there are no other military up there to bother about little things like dress?  ;D


----------



## caceres (13 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Take it to clothing stores and have it sewn on , end of problem.
> 
> 
> And mich, have the Pat put an Air Ops badge on his / her green beret.
> I take it there are no other military up there to bother about little things like dress?  ;D



It's not the "sewn" on type. It's the 'cornflake.' The one they give to us recruits.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Jan 2007)

caceres said:
			
		

> It's not the "sewn" on type. It's the 'cornflake.' The one they give to us recruits.



You can take an exacto knife/equivalent and cut a short horizontal slit (6-8mm wide) in the wool (but not the underlying cardboard) of the beret where the cap badge goes, at a height that matches where the metal tab/tang on the cornflake would slide down to and stop (leaving the cornflake centered on the rigid cardboard-backed portion of the beret.  By making the slit only 6-8mm, there should be enough friction on the tang to hold the cornflake in place.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You can take an exacto knife/equivalent and cut a short horizontal slit (6-8mm wide) in the wool (but not the underlying cardboard) of the beret where the cap badge goes, at a height that matches where the metal tab/tang on the cornflake would slide down to and stop (leaving the cornflake centered on the rigid cardboard-backed portion of the beret.  By making the slit only 6-8mm, there should be enough friction on the tang to hold the cornflake in place.



Hey!! Did you actually read this thread??  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2007)

Hey!! Did someone actually give useful, correct, non-sarcastic advice??   ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hey!! Did someone actually give useful, correct, non-sarcastic advice??   ;D



Yes, but it is not realted to the topic at all!!  ;D


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Yes, but it is not realted to the topic at all!!  ;D



Okay, going back to the topic and something that I was mentioning earlier: going by the fact that you don't put up the capbadge of your trade until you are trades qualified, why wouldn't I keep my hard sea capbadge?  Or are transfers just that exception that wear the new one early?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Okay, going back to the topic and something that I was mentioning earlier: going by the fact that you don't put up the capbadge of your trade until you are trades qualified, why wouldn't I keep my hard sea capbadge?  Or are transfers just that exception that wear the new one early?



You are no longer a naval MOC...get used to it.....same as i didnt wear my engineer cap badge after i remustered.  OTs are always different.


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> You are no longer a naval MOC...get used to it.....same as i didnt wear my engineer cap badge after i remustered.  OTs are always different.



I am getting used to it.  Just questioning about OT's being exceptions to lots of things, capbadges included.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> I am getting used to it.  Just questioning about OT's being exceptions to lots of things, capbadges included.



In my experience, different schools do things different......and then they have OTs....


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jan 2007)

Something tells me that each school is different.  CFSCE had us rebadge the day you got there, whether you were an OT or just finished your BMQ.  I think it was to identify which trade you were going. As some of you know ATIS (air force), LCIS (army), AVS and AVN, and FCS (army) now take POET.  So there's lots of Eagles, Horses and Jimmies floating around.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Jan 2007)

does anyone know what gives the authority for transfers to keep their cap badge?  I just transferred from a tri-service trade where I was 6a qualified to an officer and have been wearing a cornflake although I should be entitled to wear the cap badge I earned during my career.  I believe that once you earn the right to wear a cap badge, it can not be taken away, but is there a regulation that states that?


----------



## Trinity (14 Jan 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> does anyone know what gives the authority for transfers to keep their cap badge?  I just transferred from a tri-service trade where I was 6a qualified to an officer and have been wearing a cornflake although I should be entitled to wear the cap badge I earned during my career.  I believe that once you earn the right to wear a cap badge, it can not be taken away, but is there a regulation that states that?



Ok.. as per your profile... you're an 18 year old private qualified up to 6a?

Want to explain that first?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

A cap badge is not a qualification..........its not like jump wings or something like that.......you wont see anyone wearing a cap badge like NAVY on a blue air force beret. Wear what you are told to wear until such time as you are told otherwise.....

why is it people worry abut stuff they shouldnt worry about ?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Ok.. as per your profile... you're an 18 year old private qualified up to 6a?
> 
> Want to explain that first?



Yeah...explain it.....fast !!


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2007)

Because anybody who WAS 6a qualified would not be asking this question. They'd already know where to get the answer.


Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Because anybody who WAS 6a qualified would not be asking this question. They'd already know where to get the answer.
> 
> Tic Toc Tic Toc...[/b]pt]



Want to do it or shall i ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jan 2007)

Watch and shoot....this should be a good answer...

dileas

tess


----------



## BEEFY06 (14 Jan 2007)

I just finished graduating a few good officers off there BOTP and the ruling was that if you where qualified in that trade or have previous service then you can wear the respected capbadge. The candidates that just joined still had there cornflake on at graduation, but it doesnt really make a difference, first day on second language training they where told to switch to there respective capbadge's......So Mich since you have previous service you get to wear the air force capbadge.


----------



## Trinity (14 Jan 2007)

The only possible way would be equivalent civilian qualification....

which at 18 would be very hard to get for most trades.

And if that is the case, he still didn't "earn" the cap badge as he claims.


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49338/post-507438.html#msg507438



			
				rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> ... I'm too new to the military to understand the whys...




http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32241/post-438988.html#msg438988



			
				rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Bit of an update...i've been offered a Sig Op position...getting sworn in on the 16th and its off to BMQ on the 18th.




Things that make you go hmmmm...... :


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

enough......the member has been PM'ed and i am awaiting my answer.......


----------



## Zoomie (14 Jan 2007)

BEEFY06 said:
			
		

> I just finished graduating a few good officers off there BOTP and the ruling was that if you where qualified in that trade or have previous service then you can wear the respected capbadge.



There you go folks - three pages later and the answer comes out.  This is what happened to me when I CT'd from the PRes (NCM) to RegF (Officer) - never did the cornflake grace my headgear.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2007)

No actually, the answer first appeared on page one of this thread. Previous service/qualification gives you the right to wear your previously earned cap badge.  

 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55783/post-510717.html#msg510717


----------



## Franko (15 Jan 2007)

We're still waiting rmc_wannabe.

Suggest that you explain yourself post-haste.

Regards

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2007)

With regrads to rmc_wannabe.

Might I raise this flag? As the stench is starting to mount here.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2007)

Alrighty ladies & gents, the evil Vern is locking this one up until explanation is recd.

rmc_wannabe, you know who to contact with the answer.

Vern


----------



## Franko (20 Jan 2007)

*rmc_wannabe,
*
Allegations have been made against you. 

*You will clear the matter up within the one week from today or you will be permanatly banned.*

Regards


----------

